# Bild auf Video verlinken



## Kaeschdin (27. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

bitte schlagt mich nicht für die Frage, aber ich habe echt noch keine Lösung gefunden - auch nicht in älteren Threads dieses Forums. Hat alles nicht funktioniert :-(

Ich habe ein Bild namens bild.jpg und ein video namens video.mpg. Wenn ich auf das Bild klicke, soll sich der Standard-Videoplayer des Users öffnen und das Video abspielen. Wie bekomm ich das hin? Hab schon mit dem object-Tag experimentiert - erfolglos.

Danke schonmal,

Kerstin


----------



## Tobias Menzel (27. Januar 2005)

Hi,

z.B. so:
	
	
	



```
<a href="film.mpg" target="blank"><img src="bild.jpg"></a>
```
 Wo der Film nun genau geöffnet wird, hängt allerdings von der Konfiguration des Systems beim Benutzer ab, z.B. würde das bei mir im Firefox in einem neuen Fenster mit QuickTime erscheinen, im IE dagenen würde der RealPlayer geöffnet werden. 

Gruß

P.S.: Alternativ könntest Du auch ein PopUp öffnen, in dem das Video mit Object- und Embed-Tag eingebunden ist. Beispiel: hier und hier.
.


----------



## Kaeschdin (27. Januar 2005)

Ach Mist. Dann war meine erste Lösung doch richtig. Da öffnet sich bei mir aber ein Abfragefenster, ob ich das Video öffnen oder speichern will.

Ist dann wohl normal und nutzereinstellungsabhängig oder?

Dankeschön!


----------

